# New wood in Boulder Creek (Town Run)



## BatGuano (May 12, 2004)

There's a river wide log in Boulder Creek, in the town run section (below WW park). It's between Folsom St. and 28th. St., before the footbridge by the hotel.

It is runnable on the far right, but you do have to slide over the log to do it. It might be kind of dicey for intermediates paddling this stretch. You can see/scout from the bike path on river left.

BG


----------



## Cheyenne (Oct 14, 2003)

*River right now clear*

Floated down through the town run. Vincent and I were able to cut the two branchs that where blocking the river and pull them up onto the left shore. 

At lower levels it might have been more dangerous because you might not be able to get above the branch to "slide" across it.

So.. there is now a good clear channel on river right. Not a problem now.

Enjoy


----------

